# Pennsylvania Police Kill Suspect In Officer's Shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by **wgal.com*

Police say a man who shot a Lititz Borough police officer early this morning is dead. 
Police said they encountered Daniel Brian Faust, 23, in Drumore Township at an area they knew he frequented. He was involved in a confrontation with officers there and was shot and killed by police.

"He is deceased. He is no longer a threat to anyone in the public," said Sgt. Kerry Nye.

Details about the fatal confrontation are still vague. Stay with WGAL.com for updates.

Residents in the Lititz area can go back to life as normal after they were told earlier today to stay in their homes while police searched for Faust, who was considered armed and dangerous.

Officer Shot This Morning

Lititz Borough police officer Jevon Miller, 24, was shot early this morning while serving a warrant at a home near the Lititz/Warwick Township line in Lancaster County.

It happened at 12:25 a.m. near the intersection of Heron Road and Crosswinds Drive. Miller is in critical but stable condition at Lancaster General Hospital.

"The bullet entered somewhere in his right arm area. He had a ballistic vest on, we all wear them. (The bullet) went in behind his lungs and it's lodged near his spine. He is obviously in pain, but he is talking to the nurses and corresponding with them," said Nye.

Miller is expected to survive.

Manhunt

About 50 police officers searched for Faust. Police considered him armed and dangerous. Residents in the area of Heron Road were asked to stay indoors and call police if they saw anything suspicious. About 100 homes were included in the search area. Fourteen homes were evacuated. Police also searched Faust's home, where they said they found weapons and drug paraphernalia.

_

Bloodhounds scoured the search area and mounted officers from the state police came in to help search a wooded area near Faust's home.

Police told News 8 that Miller and two other police officers were waiting outside Faust's home early this morning to serve him a warrant on what they called "minor" misdemeanor traffic charges. When Faust arrived home, he would not get out of his car, then opened fire on the police, according to investigators. Police fired back and Faust fled on foot. It's not known whether Faust was injured in that exchange of fire.

Police said the "minor" misdemeanor charges go back to an Oct. 19 incident when Faust was speeding and blew through a stop sign. Investigators said he fled from officers, went home and ran into his house. Officers this morning were trying to arrest him based on that Oct. 19 incident. Officers also said that they had had one other run-in with Faust, but they never expected him to turn so violent.

Miller joined the force in November 2003, according to the Lititz Borough Web site. He is also a 1999 graduate of Warwick High School, and served as a volunteer fireman and ambulance attendant before becoming a police man.

Schools Close, Delay Openings

The Warwick School District and Lititz Area Mennonite School closed for the day because of the shooting and following manhunt.

Other schools in the area delayed openings.

Copyright 2005 by WGAL.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

_


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> "He is deceased. He is no longer a threat to anyone in the public," said Sgt. Kerry Nye.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------

